# Silverleaf's Oak 'n Spruce Resort



## NKN (Oct 12, 2014)

Two questions on this resort.

Is there REALLY only WiFi in the recreation center?  
Is there a way to exchange into the newer units?

We toured the resort in 2007.  Newer, gorgeous, units were on one side of the road;  older, average, units on the other side.  Is there a trick to doing an RCI exchange and getting the newer units?

They have a lot of units listed on RCI with check-ins on Fri-Sat-Sun.

Thanks.
NKN


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2014)

NKN said:


> Two questions on this resort.
> 
> Is there REALLY only WiFi in the recreation center?
> Is there a way to exchange into the newer units?
> ...


yes, no wifi in units, and I haven't found out how to get the newer units, though I tried


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 12, 2014)

*Silverleaf*

We've stayed in other Silverleaf units.  Yes...they do NOT have wifi in the units, which can make for a long week.  The units that sleep 6 with privacy for 4 would be the lodge units (look at the oak/spruce website to see what those look like.)  

Good luck!


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 12, 2014)

Usually with Silverleaf a unit with 6/6 is a Presidential. At couple resorts there are lodge/cabins that sleep 6/6 too.   I have never been to Oak'n'Spruce so really don't know.  I just checked on RCI and there are several 6/6 units with a Saturday check in.  These could be the Presidentials.  I would call the resort and ask them about it.  I also saw some 6/6 Sunday check ins. I would think the buildings with 3-storys would be newer units that SL built.  The older units were at the resort when SL bought it out.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 12, 2014)

*Be there soon!*

I'll report back on our experience in a 2 bed 6/4  We used 4 leftover TPU's for  and I felt the $209 exchange fee was a financial no-brainer vs. a hotel even though we'll be using Oakn'Spruce for only 3 nights.


----------



## NKN (Oct 12, 2014)

Aft er I posted my original query, I remembered TripAdvisor.  Some people mentioned that the better units are called presidential and diamond and that those units DO have WiFi..


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2014)

no those units do not have wifi,    did get a 6/6 once, and it was nice.  but n wifi
this time they were really strange, no pot holders (use a towel they said) no dish clothes (use a towel) and when I called and left the towels out for towel exchange they took them and didn't leave any.


----------



## silentg (Oct 12, 2014)

That is odd!


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 13, 2014)

SL does not have wifi in any of their units except for the newest Ambassador at Seaside, Galveston where they are testing it.  If you get a unit that is close to any of their Activity Centers you might be able to pickup a wifi signal other wise you would have to use you cell phone's hot spot if you have one, like I am doing right now.  

Presidentials 6/6 are the better units.  Diamond is not a Unit type just a owner status if you belong in Diamond Club but does not give you any advantage on what type unit you end up with.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 13, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> no those units do not have wifi,    did get a 6/6 once, and it was nice.  but n wifi
> this time they were really strange, no pot holders (use a towel they said) no dish clothes (use a towel) and when I called and left the towels out for towel exchange they took them and didn't leave any.




If this had happened to me, as an owner, I would be calling corporate to complain.


----------



## silentg (Oct 18, 2014)

We are going there next June, hope they have towels then?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2014)

bring a potholder to be on the safe side


----------



## silentg (Oct 19, 2014)

I will, thanks!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 19, 2014)

*here now*

Previously at Brewster Green and comparing their 2 bed/2 bath D90 to our 2 bed/2 bath unit 306 here at Oakn'Spruce really shows up the deficiencies at this resort!  
Negatives-
No elevator to reach the 3rd floor. 
Tiny kitchen with little storage and strange layout such as silverware in a pantry.  No coffee filters. 
Unit sleeps 6 but table seats 4 and other dining seats at stools at a small counter.
Sofa well-worn with cushions that sag into sofabed frame.
Small living room.
Short people can't reach hangers in the wardrobe.
Unit very dusty.
Woodwork very grimy
Some salspressure
Positives-
Nice bedrooms
Brook view from our unit (the majority of units do not overlook the brook).

We did get potholders but a white hand towel for kitchen use. I am in the main lodge using the wifi hotspot. Next to me is a family playing cards.  There is a Subway here.  Lovely fall foliage.  We're only here til tomorrow, which at this time of year is just the right amout of time IMO.

I would not recommend our 6/4 unit for anymore than four.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have never been to Oak so I don't know what is going on over there.  It must be whoever is managing the resort.  Be sure to leave a comment card about your concerns.  I'm sure they hate bad reviews from exchangers.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 20, 2014)

*Home!*

To add another *+*...3 flat screen tvs.  One in each bedroom and another in the living room.

To add another *-*...no dvd player and rental for one is charged at $6.95 per day!


----------

